# Burr Oak Lodge Will Close Tuesday



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

http://woub.org/2012/01/30/burr-oak-lodge-will-close-tuesday


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

They said it might open back up in a year , but I doubt it ever does


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's disappointing. Hopefully they'll find a new contract that would be willing to run it shortly.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Man this breaks my heart. Kathy Smedly has been there for years. And I thought Xanterra was doing a pretty good job running the place. Those gals worked pretty hard in that place. And it is a shame that we won't be able to enjoy the privileged of staying there any longer. Man am I going to miss my annual trips to the lodge.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive got family that lives all aroiund the lake, They said theyve got a few leads on some people to run it but nothing solid YET !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Did the lodge stay pretty busy? I admit I don't spend that much time out around Burr Oak.


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

call your local repersentive and complain that the lodge is closing most of the closings are politcal bring it to there attention


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Hopefully a private owner can buy it from the state (just the lodge that is) and without all the political nonsense it could be a profitable functioning business. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Lodge wasnt busy, Its old and run down, it needs fixed up. The cabins at the lodge stayed busy


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Is Burr Oak MWCD?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Flippin 416 said:


> Is Burr Oak MWCD?


No it isnt


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That is too bad...looks like a cool place. I notice that the outfit running Burr Oak is also running Salt Fork.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Instead of lowering their room prices and doubling their volume they chose to make them a premium and ran everyone off. The whole place is falling apart. You can tell they haven't put anything back into it.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Atwood Lake Lodge ( MWCD ) just went through all this.... http://www.timesreporter.com/archive/x66788183/Carroll-County-cements-deal-for-Atwood-property .
Carroll County commissioners signed a contract Monday formally accepting Atwood Lake Lodge and Conference Center, plus surrounding property, from the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District.

MWCD Board members Harry Horstman and David Parham were on hand for the signing ceremony and expressed pleasure at working with Carroll County to save the 104-room lodge, which was slated last June 30 to be razed, before a public outcry forced a change in plans.

Agreements pertaining to lake access, water and personal property will be signed at the closing of the 500-acre property near Dellroy, expected to take about two weeks. Thank you for all your hard work, Commissioner Tom Wheaton told Horstman and Parham. 

Wheaton let out a long sigh, after signing the document.

It took four years to get here, but were here, he said. The people fought for this. They wanted this. And, now its up to the people to use it.

Horstman told commissioners they have to let the public know it cant be a burden on county finances.

This cant bankrupt you, he said. Nothing says you have to keep it. The only thing you will lose is the mineral rights.

While the facility has plenty of potential, Horstman said if it doesnt make money, the county has the ability to sell the property.

It will never come back to us (MWCD), he added. The Par 3 (golf course) would make money for you, if you sold it for houses. Youd lose the mineral rights, but youd make money.

Horstman was referring to a clause in the contract that if the property is ever sold by the county, mineral rights transfer back to MWCD.

Horstman also recommended that the county get the facility open as soon as possible. Commissions have recently expressed hope that a spring opening was possible.

The lodge closed in October 2010 after suffering from increasing deficits that exceeded $1 million in each of its last two years of operation, putting 40 full- or part-time employees out of work. Historically, the resort had not been a source of revenues for the MWCD, losing an average of more than $159,000 per year since it opened in 1965.

After reversing its decision last year to raze the property, the MWCD board agreed to gauge interest of other governmental agencies in taking over the Atwood Lake Resort property through donation, and specifically the consideration of Carroll County commissioners, Kent State University Tuscarawas Campus and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources.

Hope it all works out for Burr Oak....


----------

